# Heavenly Steamwand



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi All. Would like to swop the original for a "no burn".

Anyone know if Fracino do one or any others that may fit?

Thanks all!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you unscrew the steam tip can you see a silicon tube in there?

This is the 'no burn' part

Remove this and then it becomes a more powerful 'burn' steam wand


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Glenn. Think we're talking at cross purpose's. I wanted to change the original "burn" wand for a "no burn" (cool to touch) wand. I might be getting the terminology a bit mixed up!

Shaun


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Qh, I misread it

You will need the no-burn kit

Contact Fracino and they will advise how to convert


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Cheers Glenn.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Or you can buy a plastic sleeve from many retailers that fits on the outside. If you fit the tube on the inside it reduces your steaming capability


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

or you can just get a nice rubber outer grip for the wand and leave it as a "burn" type. Because the no burn wands are not as powerful sadly.

I have a no-burn water wand, but thats less important and isnt reliant on pressure.


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies.

didn't realize there would be a drop in steam performance so will leave as is. Mine has the Francino plastic clip on the wand which tends to slip around the wand when hot making positioning the wand a little awkward.No big problem in itself just a little niggle that i thought i could solve!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah the fracino plastic clip is rubbish... i have one of these on mine:

http://www.nextdaycoffee.co.uk/store/anti-scorch-steam-wand-sleeve-248

means you can grab the wand and move it around much easier.


----------

